# plakat zu groß für bilder



## nrgzone (30. September 2003)

hallo! 

möchte gerne ein plakat in der größe von ca DIN A1 machen, das nachher in ner Druckerei gedruckt wird!

hab also im photoshop ein größe von din a1 und 300dpi eingestellt! natürlich hab ich nicht so große bilder! wie schaffe ich es jetzt dass ich zB ein bild mit der größe von 1000x1000px und ner auflösung von 72 dpi in mein plakat einbinde und das dabei nicht untergeht sondern dass es noch eine anständige größe bekommt

wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wie ich das hinbekomme!


----------



## biegeeinheit (30. September 2003)

http://www.stylestation.ch/discussion/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=1291&
Hilft dir vielleicht weiter. 

Man kann bis zu einem gewissen Mass vergrössern aber irgendwann ist ein Pixelbild an seine Grenzen geraten. Ich bin überhaupt nicht der Druckspezialist aber evt mal beim Drucker fragen ob er wirklich die 300 dpi braucht.


----------



## nrgzone (30. September 2003)

oh danke! werd gleich mal schaun! oder ist es vielleicht sinnvoller wenn ich das alles im illustrator mache


----------



## biegeeinheit (30. September 2003)

Falls das Plakat auch in Vektoren umgesetzt werden kann - JA

Aber Photos vergrössern kann Illustrator nicht besser als Photoshop. Vielleicht postest du mal die Bilder die aufs Plakat müssen, dann kann ichs dir genau sagen ob Illustrator Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (30. September 2003)

Es sollte klar sein, dass Photoshop für den Printbereich von Plakaten und Poster das gänzlich falsche Programm ist. Erstens werde die Bilder zu Groß und zweitens, wollen die meisten Druckerreien sowieso Vektorvorlagen.

Also vergiss das am besten direkt mit dem DIN-A1 Plakat unter Photoshop.


----------



## möp (1. Oktober 2003)

welches Programm währe denn geeignet für solche Bildgrößen?



> zweitens, wollen die meisten Druckerreien sowieso Vektorvorlagen.



Stimmt so auch nich ganz... wenn ich Bilder drucken muss, muss ich Bilder drucken, die kann ich ja nich in Vektoren umwandeln.

mfg
möp


----------



## Tim C. (1. Oktober 2003)

Naja du wandelst das Bild ja nicht in Vektoren um sonder bettest es in ein Dateiformat für vektorbasierten anderen Kram ein. 

Viele Druckereien nehmen z.B. PDF und AI (Adobe Illustrator) Dateien. Aber insgesamt sind dafür halt Programme geeignet die nicht Pixelbasiert arbeiten, da sonst die Datei viel zu groß wird. Schau dich auch mal im DTP-Forum um.

Btw. ein 1000x1000px großes Bild wirst du NICHT in akzeptabler Qualität als A1 drucken lassen können.


----------

